# Coral & Anemone Care



## sciencebuff93 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi again,
I finally got the nerve to buy my coral online on this website reefscavengers, and I can say that was great decision. I got frags of a red mushroom, blue palythoas, and a golden encrusting polyp, along with a low light warty anemone; and they're faring great! But since my light is 3wpg, I was thinking supplementary feeding might be a good way of encouraging the corals growth (they're tiny), since I can feed them occasionally when I feed my anemone. I've tried some brine shrimp I had in the fridge and some chopped up krill, but what is actually the best soup?
Oh yeah, and what do you think of their placement; should they be moved?
Thanks.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Cyclopeze is great, I would try and obtain some if your local store carries it. It comes in a frozen bar that you cut portions from. Use a turkey baster to spot-feed the corals. Turn the pumps off just before so the current does not sweep the food from the corals while your feeding them. There's many other foods you can use in addition to this and the brine and krill your feeding now. Mysis shrimp are great. Rotifers, copepods, bloodworms. The list goes on and on. 
Phytoplankton is also a very very good choice to feed the tank. Once you get into some of the more fancy and high end corals, you should certainly consider using it to round out your regime. 
Regarding the placement of the corals, once I blew the photo up - 
Aquarium Gallery - sciencebuff93's pics 
it was easier to see where things were. Everything looks good. You can tell by the corals what lighting they prefer. If they close up and never extend their tentacles so much, they may have too much light. If they fade and go pale over time, they may need more light. If they fade fast, they may be bleaching from too much light. It's something that a lot of trial and error will be the tuition to teach you what to look for. You may need to experiment with your corals and see what they prefer.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

nice tank, but i would be careful buying such corals online... use a WYSIWYG system rather than a system photo, you can see what your really getting more or less... but i like that little anemone, if i was you... i would put him higher up so he can get more light and feed him RAW FISH, i feed mine Cod and Tuna, If you go to the grocery store and buy a big piece of fresh fish and freeze it, cut a little slice off and thaw it out then feed it to him, if you have a fish that hosts it, all you have to do is feed the anemone maybe once a week cause the fish will do that for you...\

Phytoplankton works great for corals as well as adding calcium and iodine, careful though, adding to much of anything can be bad for fish especially...


----------



## sciencebuff93 (Feb 14, 2008)

Actually, my anemone is a low light species (Bundosoma or something) and right now he has migrated away from light under one of my rocks. Since he has limited zooantheles I try and feed him at least once a day on shrimp and krill. You mentioned some fish I could feed it like tuna, but would halfed silver sides work? I had them from my turtle but stopped using them due to its acrid odor it left on my hands.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

i guess... i have never tried, but im sure it could work...


----------



## cdentii1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Silverside will work for feeding, however they should also be feed a varity of items such as Kirll, Shrimp, Squid, Ect...


----------

